# How often are your AVG Hours Updated?



## pusher (Oct 27, 2020)

Just asking if anyone knows how often your avg hours is updated?

 I ask because I know I worked more than my avg for the last pay period but avg hours did not change at all.


----------



## SigningLady (Oct 27, 2020)

It updates every paycheck but it is averaged based on a rolling year (someone correct me if I mistaken about this). It can take awhile for the average to go up if you had a lot of low hour weeks earlier in the year. Once they start to fall off, the average will go up.


----------



## rd123 (Oct 27, 2020)

I think it’s updated every other paycheck  or monthly .


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Oct 31, 2020)

Does average hours not go over 40?  As of my check for this past week I’ll have just under 2200 hours for the year.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 31, 2020)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Does average hours not go over 40?  As of my check for this past week I’ll have just under 2200 hours for the year.


Correct, it cannot go over 40, even if you actually average over 40.


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 1, 2020)

It seems to update at the start of each month.


----------

